# Dwarf_Angel's Photos



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

New Born Dwarf Hotots


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

1 Day Old DH's


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

2 day old DH's


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

3 Day old DH's


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

4 Day old DH's


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

5 day old DH's


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

6day old DH's


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

7Day old DH's


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

8day old DH's


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

9day old DH's


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

13 day old DH's


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow! What a difference even a day makes! It's so amazing! Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

Day 18 DH's

MmmmmMmmmm Hay!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

Day 18 DH kit andmom

What are you looking at? I'm allowed to give my mommy kisses, after all shes taken excellent care of us!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

Day 18 DH's


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## bunnysgalore (Feb 17, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

19 days old DH's


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

19 Days old DH's

"Kiss Kiss"


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

19 Days old DH


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

19 day old DH's


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

19 days old DH

"Stopping to clean myself!"


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 17, 2005)

They're too cute!!


----------



## lyndsy (Feb 17, 2005)

VERY cute. I love the one with mother and baby...


----------



## pamnock (Feb 17, 2005)

Awesome thread Amanda! The photos are beautiful!

Pam


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

*lanna21974 wrote: *


> What type of personalities do DH have? These babies seem spunky!
> 
> Lanna


Dwarf Hotots aremy energizer bunnies.  They are FULL oflife! I had the kits out today in their new playpen and couldn't leave them. They were trying to get out all the time. In fact one did get out,right near my cat who loves to 'hunt' so to say. I was a bit scared LOL! They were binking all over the place! 
At one point:
One was doing laps in the small animal playpen. Another was trying togo around and kiss all the siblings. Another was laying on its sidewashing its feet. Then there was one that was playing a game with the cat! LOL! It would run from side to side of the playpen and watch the cat run over to its side and give it a kiss. The baby would do this for a while till the cat got tired of it and left LOL! 

So yes... they are very spunky!


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 17, 2005)

Now this is truly amazing to see, I showed mydaughter Alissa, she wont's a hotot Drawf for her birthday, so nice toshare the picutres.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 17, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Awesome thread Amanda! The photos are beautiful!
> 
> Pam


I've got my eye in the buck in this litter. LastI checked there were 3 does and 1 buck. I do a random check and doublecheck every so often. It's the one thats eating the hay in the onephoto.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 17, 2005)

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:*


> 13 day old DH's


They look like little chubby kabukiwomen. lol!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 13 dayold DH's
> ...





Again... words from a hoosier....


----------



## MomsFarm (Feb 18, 2005)

They are so cute!! I live in Holton, Michigan andwould really love to have a bunny like that. Do you breed to sell?? If you do please e-mail me at[email protected]and let me know how much they cost. They are so sweet and are just the right type of rabbit for my daughter.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 26, 2005)

Rabbits from the past and current

The following are all Dwarf Hotots unless otherwise noted!

Allure 





Angel... Blue Netherland Dwarf.. deceased




z

Boy 





Dakota





No Names.. First litter of Dwarf Hotots as young kits





Same guys as above.. just older


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 26, 2005)

Again.. all are Dwarf Hotots unless otherwise stated!

My first real litter of DH's with No Disqualifications! These kits include LG1, LG3 and LF5 along with LG7 who is deceased






Huggies.. Blue Otter Netherland Dwarf.. deceased







Jack.. Chestnut Netherland Dwarf... the oldest and happiest guy in the barn.. almost 6 yrs old!






LT2... deceased
Father of LG1, LG3, LF5
Grandfather to Indian Outlaw, Concrete Angel, Little Moments






Moon.....


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 26, 2005)

Same as above.. all are Dwarf Hotots unless otherwise stated!

Otis- Black Otter Netherland Dwarf.. Father of Regie





Another one of Otis





QT - half sister to Rooster... mother of 2 kits one being mismarked






Sara- Mother of LG1, LG3, LF5, Dakota- Grandmother of Indian Outlaw, Concrete Angel, Little Moments 





Here are some current babies in their 'play pen' with a guest who's name is Holly!

Litter from Allure and Todd





Can you find Allure's body underneath her kits?


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 26, 2005)

All DH's unless otherwise said.. again!
JM326 






Regie Otter Black Netherland Dwarf.. Son of Otis! 











Concrete Angel





Little Moments... now living with dad's friend






Indian Outlaw


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 26, 2005)

Last one all DH's unless otherwise stated...

Rooster (funny name for a rabbit!) half sister to QT.. father of Little Moments, Indian Outlaw and Concrete Angel










Heres a cutely marked Dwarf Hotot that sadly is now deceased .. kit from JM326 and Sara





LF5 Daughter of LT2 and Sara 






LG3 Daughter of LT2 and Sara.. Mother to Concrete Angel






LG1- Daughter of LT2 and Sara.. Mother to Indian Outlaw and Little Moments


----------



## carrots (Feb 26, 2005)

They are all so adorable. I think its a greatcredit to you how all of the rabbits past and present have turned out.Wounderful pictures.


----------



## m.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

That is one of the sweetest pictures *ever*


----------



## carrots (Feb 26, 2005)

Totally agree. Rabbits with the black around their eyes always look like they are wearingeye liner. SWEET!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 26, 2005)

They are so cute. I love looking how they have matured from just a one day start. They are so cute. Are they hopping around yet???


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 26, 2005)

You'rebunnies are all so beautiful!

I really love the cute little faces on the Dwarf Hotots 

Jenn


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 26, 2005)

*carrots wrote:*


> They are all so adorable. I think its a great credit to you how all of the rabbits past and present have turned out. Wounderful pictures.



These are far from the rabbits I've had since I've had rabbits!I started out with a big mix rabbit that to this day I have no idea what he is! Maybe I should scan his pic just to see what Pam thinks LOL! I don't have photos of all the rabbits I have currently. I believe a few are missing. As I find photos of rabbits I've had or have I'll cont. to post them here. 

Here is Cole a black Netherland Dwarf. I loved this little guy but never got to show him before he died.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 26, 2005)

*carrots wrote:*


> Totally agree. Rabbits with the black around their eyes always look like they are wearingeye liner. SWEET!



Oh at my county fair I LOVE picking on little kids about Dwarf Hotots!

The past year my rabbits were the hit of the barn which I thought was neat. However, I was always right beside them because I had one doe that was too friendly as she was always sticking her head between the bars. I would be on the other side of the barn and here people saying"Follow me, my friend told me there are some rabbits in here that have to put make up on every morning!" I'd go darting across the room to 'watch' my rabbits when I heard something like that. When I wasn't in the barn I locked the cages because they guests were so involved in looking at them. 

I've heard anywhere from .. the rabbits with eyeliner to the rabbits that got in a fight. One kid asked me how long it took me to put on each rabbits eyeliner. It was at the beginning of the fair so I was in a happy joking mood so I gave him a crazy answer! I told him that it used to take15 mins per eyeto put on each rabbits eyeliner but now I have it down pat to a 1 min per eye. He's like WOW!really? thats first, mom mom takesan hour to put her makeup on and do her hair in the morning! I told him that each rabbit took a bath before in the morning and thats why they looked so pearly white. I finally gave in and being a rightful person to my breed I told him the truth and handed him paplets on the breed. LOL!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 26, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote: *


> You'rebunnies are all so beautiful!
> 
> I really love the cute little faces on the Dwarf Hotots
> 
> Jenn


Thank you! As stated previously ... these aren't near all the rabbits I have/had!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 26, 2005)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> They are so cute. I love looking how they have matured from just a one day start. They are so cute. Are they hopping around yet???


Yes, they are far into hopping LOL! Once their eyes opened up and they could see is when the fun begins!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 12, 2005)

The kits at the start of this thread had to be put down today. For about 3 months the doe had been sneezing. Just recently she started getting white discharge. Well, last night I discovered 2 kits had yellow discharge and 2 had white discharge. I decided the best thing to do was to put down all 5 rabbits for the safety of my other rabbits. I couldn't keep 5 rabbits in the house for the next 7 or 8 years. I also couldn't take them out to my breed/showing herd of rabbits. 

So mommy andher 4six week olddaughterswere put to rest today at 5:30 pm. 



>


----------



## m.e. (Mar 12, 2005)

**HUGS**


----------



## DazedAConfused (Mar 12, 2005)

> I couldn't keep 5 rabbits in thehouse for the next 7 or 8 years. I also couldn't take them out to mybreed/showing herd of rabbits.
> 
> So mommy andher 4six week olddaughterswere put to rest today at 5:30 pm.
> 
> ...




No offense, but if you can not keep keep them at all, if there maybe a problem, *Why raise them.................... 
*
Knowing there may be a problem in the future, you should always have the set room and income to help the ones that are less fortunate..

This is terrible... You *can* and will *always* be able to contact me at [email][email protected]]NET and my S/O and* I WILL* make sure that they end up to be a part of our family, or someone who can afford to give them what they need,..*I do not have a lot of money, but I will do everything in my power, to give these babies a chance at life...* I dogive you my deepest sympathy as, this*had* to be a hard decision..*ALTHOUGH* ,myheart does go out to the bunny's that had to be put to "bed" because youdid not make sure that there was enough efficiency and funds available for any thatmay have problems...7-8 years in my opinion is not much to ask, for giving 5 bunnies a life they deserve..



In my opinion, you may want to check twice before breeding bunnies...There will always be that misfortune, and that misfortune* most likely* will be your *best-friend for the next 7 years*....



As I said before please do not hesitate to contact me by email (or PM if it does not go through) and I will be more than happy to find a way to help these babies out...



I hope that you do not take this as being rude, but I am an animal lover, and I get *very* upset when these things happen..



Please do contact me via e-mail or PM and I will gladly help any way I can.. Just please think twice before breeding, if you do not have the right space, when these misfortunes happen..


----------



## m.e. (Mar 12, 2005)

In Dwarf_Angel's defense, those rabbits were sick. *Very* sick, and while their condition may have been managable, it's likely they never would have gotten 100% better. 

It's not exactly easy to re-home chronically ill rabbits, and who ever adopted them wouldn't be able to have another rabbit with them for fear of contagion, would have had to pay for the medical expenses, deal with the possibility of loss, in addition to all the time and commitment that comes along with owning a rabbit.

I believe in life, and in a perfect world, things would be different.But we aren't living in Utopia, so we do the best we can.To letthose rabbits go peacefully was the best Dwarf_Angel could do. Please don't condemn her for what wasa difficult and heartbreaking decision.


----------



## DazedAConfused (Mar 12, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> In Dwarf_Angel's defense, those rabbits were sick. *Very* sick, and while their condition may have been managable, it's likely they never would have gotten 100% better.
> 
> It's not exactly easy to re-home chronically ill rabbits, and whoever adopted them wouldn't be able to have another rabbit with them for fear of contagion, would have had to pay for the medical expenses, deal with the possibility of loss, in addition to all the time and commitment that comes along with owning a rabbit.
> 
> I believe in life, and in a perfect world, things would be different.But we aren't living in Utopia, so we do the best we can.Toletthose rabbits go peacefully was the best Dwarf_Angel could do. Please don't condemn her for what wasa difficult and heartbreaking decision.




As I said "Knowing there may be a problem in the future, you should always have the set room and income to help the ones that are less fortunate.."




I did not ask for anyone but the breeder to take on the responsibility as they are the ones who brought these precious babies in this world.... 

If they want the responsibility, then please let them own up to the responsibilities, of the "not-so-fortunate" ones.. 

They decided they wanted these babies in the world it is the irresponsibilities to make sure these babies have the best care to be given.. If that means 7-8 years in an extra bedroom and a bit of extra vet bills, (with some TLC from the"bunny lover" that is) then that is what it means... These babies did not ask to be brought into this world.. If one decides to bring them in this world they should be prepared for the vet bills that may come with the ones that need extra care (at no fault of their own.) 

As I put, they did not ask to be brought in this world, they may have happened by accident, may have happened for breeding purposes.. BUT they *did* happen, and it is the *owners responsibility*,becausethey allowed/wanted it to happen.. 



I*seriously am not trying to be rude, and I do feel for* Dwarf_Angel04*, as for it had to be a rough experience*, (as for any animal) but as I said before, *we as animal owners take on the responsibilities*, of the young, mistakes,or meant to be babies.. When we take on that responsibility, then anything that occurs from that animal is upon us.. If we can not afford it then we should not havehad it happenand therefore should prevent it..

*I am not trying to *condemn* her, for her decision,* *as that may have been the best one at the time,* but if you take on breeding, you as a "so called animal lover" should take on full responsibilities that comes with that, and not just wash it away, like there was not a chance.. There was a chance, but most do not care about the fallen bunnies, and in the end theybreed without having the money to care for the disabled ones, and just put them down for bed, it was not these babies fault (or mothers) that they had this problem, they were not asked to be here..The owner asked for that.... :X:X:X


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 12, 2005)

Okay, let me do a little bit more of explaining here.

I am a loving pet owner these rabbits are my 'pets' and I would do anything for them. I have bent over backwards TRYING to help this doe.She had been sneezing for 9 or 10 weeks (can't quite remember which week) . I have been researching around and these rabbits WERE in quarantine. For two months is seemed like this doe had an allergy so I treated it as one. However, for the sake of my OTHER rabbits in the barn I kept them in the house. This past week things started to look a little different. The doe started to get clear discharge so I immediately put her on some medication. I was hoping whatever she had wasn't contagious but then 2 nights ago I noticed yellow discharge coming from this does nose. 

I put the rabbits down for a number of logical breeder reasons. First off, I have 3 locations for quarantine for rabbits so I have room for quarantine. Every time I go out to the rabbit barn I'd risk caring out the disease to my show rabbits. I have already had snuffles take my herd away before and had to restart. I am not willing to do that again.If I had to put other rabbits in quarantine these rabbits would run to risk of me carrying pasterulla on me from quarantine area to quarantine area. It could be done but there is such a high risk for the other rabbits. Sometimes you have to make decisions that keep the lives of other animals. That's the hard part of breeding but it HAS to be done. 

If these rabbits didn't have a contagious disease I would have GLADLY placed them to people. However, I'm not going to sell sick rabbits.Anyone that would have gotten these rabbits could not have shown them nor any rabbits in their presences. Trust me, I went this route and thought about it however it wasn't for the best. 

I looked over every option there was to save these rabbits, however none of them were humane as I'd infect other rabbits or run the risk of. A few of these kits were loosing energy towards the end and would have eventually died at the rate they were going. 

I took the responsibilities that came with these rabbits. I spent quite a bit of money trying to 'save' them as I love my rabbits just as any other person would. The responsibility that came along with these rabbits for MY herd was the safety of my healthy and living rabbits.Each situation has different responsibilities and this was one that had to be down in my situation. If you read my post, I said that I put them down for the safety of my other rabbits. It wasn't a matter of money so please don't automatically think that. If that's not being responsible then I don't know what is!

I will breed my rabbits because I HAVE correctamount ofroom for the rabbits. It's not a matter of space! Its a matter of thinking for the care of the healthy rabbits whose lives could run the risk of getting sick. I also have the money to raise rabbits and will continue. I am a responsible breeder and only breed for what I have room for. However, one thing I have room for but can't risk having is room for sick and contagious rabbits. I find homes for all my rabbits and if I don't have room, I wait to breed. 

Thanks for the support. :?


----------



## babbitlover (Mar 12, 2005)

dwarf has a huge point, and although I'm sad about the babies, but its not worth having the mom or babies suffer from a sickness, and when your a prof. breeder, you have to think of the welfare of the MAJORITY of the rabbits, trying to save 5 buns,could wipe out 100s. One thing though, this could have been prevented if you hadnt have bred a sneezing sick doe in the first place, even ifu thought it was just an allergy, you should have thought *hmm what if its something more, what if it passes to the kits. *You should have brought her to the vets and got it checked before you bred her.But it happened, and it had a tragic ending, but I'm not trying to be rude, I'm just stating my opinion. sorry for your loss. I respect your decision because you needed to protect your whole stock. Its better to have 5 get put down than 100+.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm sorry about the kits and mother.


----------



## SLRabbits (Mar 12, 2005)

So sorry to hear about that Dwarf_Angel, but I support your decision 100%.

Guys, get off her back. Have any of you ever had this problem? No, so you have no idea what she went through to come to that decision. To harass her is absolutely ridiculous.

I myself had a pasturella scare not too long ago. I had gotten a new rabbit, and after a week she started showing signs of sickness. At that time, I was not too familiar with pasturella, so I took her to the vet to have her checked out. The vet misdiagnosed it as pasturella, so I quickly made the appointment the next day to have her put down. There was *NO* way I was going to risk my herd even further by keeping her there. By keeping her, whether is be in a complete other place, or with the other rabbits, I have a very high risk of passing it along to my healthy show and brood stock. I then would have ended up with all sick rabbits that would be put down, or eventually die from it.

I did figure out what it was with the help of another breeder. Luckily it was something not even close to as bad as pasturella, and it was not contagious. It was treated, and she is fine now. I still don't feel bad about making that decision, I just feel bad that the vet she was taken to is a complete idiot.

~Nichole


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 12, 2005)

*babbitlover wrote:*


> dwarf has a huge point, and although I'm sad about the babies, but its not worth having the mom or babies suffer from a sickness, and when your a prof. breeder, you have to think of the welfare of the MAJORITY of the rabbits, trying to save 5 buns, could wipe out 100s. One thing though, this could have been prevented if you hadn't have bred a sneezing sick doe in the first place, even if u thought it was just an allergy, you should have thought *hmm what if its something more, what if it passes to the kits. *You should have brought her to the vets and got it checked before you bred her. But it happened, and it had a tragic ending, but I'm not trying to be rude, I'm just stating my opinion. sorry for your loss. I respect your decision because you needed to protect your whole stock. Its better to have 5get put down than 100+.


The doe was bred before the sneezing occured.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 12, 2005)

*SLRabbits wrote:*


> Guys, get off her back. Have any of you ever had this problem? No, so you have no idea what she went through to come to that decision. To harass her is absolutely ridiculous.


Thanks


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *


> For about 3 months the doe had been sneezing.


You also just mentioned that the doe was bred before the sneezing occurred.

Which is it?

Because a mom and 4 litlle girls are dead. Truly heart-breaking.

I hope you have learned a valuable lesson. Too bad it had to be the hard way.

Tina


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 12, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> *Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > For about 3 months the doe had beensneezing.
> ...




Ihad changed it. I got the doe the end of December.... the doe WAS bred before the sneezing occured. Sorry I rounded to 3 months and it was more like 9 to 10 weeks. 

I encountered some research to help future rabbits. Like I said.. I already dealt with snuffles taking my herd before. Therefore I wanted to STOP this before it took my herd again. 

I miss these rabbits and the comments I am getting isn't helping. I put these rabbits down for the SAFETY and HEALTH of my other rabbits. I would have kept them if I hadn't had other rabbits.


----------



## babbitlover (Mar 12, 2005)

ok, that's a different story, if she was bred before, than nothing was your fault, and you had to put them down. At least you did it humanly, I've heard of ppl just killing them themselves so they didn't have to pay money to get them put down. I'm sorry about your loss, and good luck with future kindles, u had to do it or u would risk all your other rabbits, once a disease passed to your show quality rabbits, than there is no hope for them, you did the right thing, I apologise for my previous post


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 12, 2005)

*babbitlover wrote:*


> ok, that's a different story, if she was bred before, than nothing was your fault, and you had to put them down. At least you did it humanly, I've heard of ppl just killing them themselves so they didn't have to pay money to get them put down. I'm sorry about your loss, and good luck with future kindles, u had to do it or u would risk all your other rabbits, once a disease passed to your show quality rabbits, than there is no hope for them, you did the right thing, I apologize for my previous post


Thank you!


----------



## babbitlover (Mar 12, 2005)

by the way, all your rabbits are amazing, i hope u win future shows, and stuff, we have a 3 day old batch of 4 babies right now, they are so precious, im sorry that i got on your back so quick without reading the facts. i think its stupid people would want u to keep sick rabbits, thats not even fair to the animals.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2005)

I might very well tick someone off right now, but this is what I think:

*Dwarf_Angel is a wonderful girl, loving pet person, responsible and caring breeder* and although I don't know her personally; she is dear to my heart for we found out here early on that I knew her cousin before he passed away at the age of 9 and I know her aunt.Where I come from that means they are "my own" and we stand up for "our own" when needed. Call me a hick or whatever, I don't really care! I'm proud to have a heart and to care about those around me.

*I am livid* and in shock that anyone would say one thing about a situation like this when they have not walked in her shoes!If you don't know what it's like to have a herd, if you don't know what it's like to live in the country and raise animals for meat, if you don't have a sick doe who you love dearly and her kits you waited for and love and want them to be fine..... but they can't, don't EVEN try to judge her.

For anyone who hasn't been here to know what kind of breeder she is to call her out is pathetic. 


D_A made a very hard but mature and responsible decision. One that I personally would have had a hard time handling. She's hurt, sad, and dealing with losses that she can only know! Forthose _reprimanding and/or questioning_her for doing the best she knows how (and I think was the right decision) ... I would LOVE to see their PERFECT life. Life isn't perfect. Sometimes it's really hard. I'm proud of D_A for handling this situation as she did; a responsible person. 

In a world where the teens are rude, uncontrolled, unfocused, and completely irresponsible at times; it's good to see a decent girl such as D_A. For someone to attack her for doing what is appropriate in these circumstances..... it is just appalling tome! I hope my own 2 kids have some of what I see in her as they get older!

She would NEVER have bred a sick doe. She would never put them down if she could have fixed the problem. 

I am a person who sees things good in life; sees the beauty in everyone; sees the good part of people who might not look "good" to you. Some would say I was looking through rose-colored glasses. They might be right, but if they are, those of you who have this perfect vision of how things should go must be wearing_ selective_ blinders! 

TO DWARF_Angel (you know I hate typing that _ in there lol):

I'm so sorry you lost this doe and the kits. I know how much they were loved and how hard it must have been. I am praying that the rest of the herd is ok. As I said, I am so proud of you for making the choice not to let them suffer and allow the others to be exposed and suffer as well. I know the snuffles is awful for them to go through and how horrible it can be for a herd. 

*(((((((hugs to you from your friends in Indiana))))))))*


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Mar 12, 2005)

Dwarf angel I am so sorry about your precious little babies, you did the best thing for them. I know how painful it can be to have a rabbit put to sleep let alone a mother and her babies.I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## babbitlover (Mar 12, 2005)

i look up to u dwarf angel, u did things that most people wouldn't, and you have the most amazing and cleanest and healthiest looking bunnies. u sound so nice too, its a pleasure to have u on this forum, i wish i could attempt what you do, u dedicate your life to these rabbits, and it shows, you do everything best in there interest


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 12, 2005)

OMG Dwarf_Angel! that's sooo hard!  im soo sorry! and that person had NO right to do that to you! you were looking out for them and they rest of your heard! i also had to put a dog to sleep 8 years ago.. and now whenever i hear about an animal being put to sleep i just start to cry.. i know it had to be for a good reason..i just cant imagen how hard that had to be on you! i still cry for my dog that had to be put to sleep 8 years ago! my friend had abused that privleadge (well her dad did) and her cat had kittens well they found a home for 3 of them but they couldnt for a orange one and then he didnt want the mom anymore.. so he made them put the momma cat and her baby to sleep! its just hard! i wanted to become a vet before my dog was put to sleep now i refuse to! because i would just burst out crying in front of the owners.. and i couldnt do that.. i hope everything is all okay now!


----------



## babbitlover (Mar 12, 2005)

i had 2 dogs put to sleep, its heartbreaking, and so hard, i feel for u, an di pray for ur herd and u


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh, no, D_A, i'm just reading up on this topic, i feel so awful for you. it must've been so hard for you to make the descision, i hope you don't take to heart what DazedAConfused said,the most important thing to remember is_ that you did the right thing._ If you need ANYTHING you can contact me through PM to get my E-mail or just to simply talk to me through PM. i know how heartbreaking it is to put animals down.

this past summer inJune, one of our cats affectionatly named"MommaKitty" had a litter of four kittens. I noticed that after about thesecond week, the kittens were constantly mewing and losing weight, i later found out that MommaKitty and been hit and died on the way to the animal hospital (the lady who hit her was compassionate). i took in the four kittens, named: Becky, Bubbles, Mischief and Popcorn.Well, they grew fat and healthy,one sunday, about a week afteri began to hand-rear them, i was brushing myteeth when my momscrambled up the stairs and yelled, "Ellie, i think you need to come down here,quick!" i was in the middle of brushing my teeth and wanted to know ifitcould wait, she replied, "something happenedto one of the kittens. 

Well, it turns out a baby gate had crashed onto Popcorn, who had gotten loose. I forgot that there was toothpaste in my mouth and rushed to comfort the tiny kitten. Four days later he died, i cried so hard that day, i had seen them come into this world, and my mother let me miss church that sunday to let him leave leave this world. The little trooper hung on for four days!it was so depressing when i woke up that morning to see his lifeless body. i felt like my own child had died and left me....

Luckily, no more animals have died on our farm since, although i just found out today that Bubbles was limping horribly. i rushed her inside and asked my mom what to do. She told me to feel for fractures or breaks. I think she may have gotten the one toe caught in something,had the one toe run over or the toe fractured...taking her to the vet,sadly, is out of the question. my parents don't really get that animals DO need doctors every now and then, there's not a lot i can do, i'm a minor and don't have a job/car. that's why i'm going to become a vet, i have the heart to take care of ANY sick animal, it pained me to see poor Bubbles in so much pain. i'm _really_ glad i got a veterinary referrence guide for christmas. i've been able to treat all our animals' ailments.

Hopefully, i can treat it myself, can't you give a half of an advil to cats? or is that just dogs?

Ellie


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2005)

I find that losing one of my pets for whatever reason, is like losing a part of my family.

A wise vet once told me "when it becomes more pain than pleasure" or"continuing their life would be more pain or suffering than pleasure"that's when it should be decided to give them a dignified end. 

He told me this when I was trying to decide what to do about my beloved cat. I knew immediately it was more pain for him.He couldn't even get up to come love me and lick my knees like he always did. That alone hurt him and me. He cried and cried for me to come to him and when I did.... he loved me .... 

Why would I allow my "friend" to suffer like that? I wouldn't. He deserved more.


----------



## babbitlover (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a comment on all this bickering back and forth about who is right and who is in the wrong... Here is a minor example, I bought a bunny and I KNEW she was some what sick but i was told TREATABLE... I tried to treat her and I noticed about a month later then her ears had about 4 inches of crusty, red build up, and I went into panic, and I certainly didnt have the 65.00 dollars for the emergency vet, nor the 40 for the regular vet. But I ended up taking her and found out she had a GOD AWFUL case of ear mites, which was a susprise to me cause no one has ear mites in this house hold, and Iknew it came from the pet store, so I had two options one A. pay the vet bills and get the problems fixed or B. put her down...but it depends on your situation, if I didnt have the funds and it was OUTRAGOUSLY expansive, i wouldnt be able to pay for her bills, - Her bills totalled out to be 128.00 now to some people thats not that much,but to me who works and goes to college full times that is something hard to deal with. One cant be judged upon a situation because one isnt in the same situation. You could never possible understand unless you are there to understand. Its one thing to bring forth a comment ..."heres my email get a hold of me if something happens again i could help ..." and its one thing to put someone down for a descion that is made.. ."heres my email and by the way that was a sh*tty thing that u did to those kits..."... and not saying that was said, but I bet every last one of you has a heart SOOO BIG- because it takes a lot of patience, time, money and effort to take care of pets in general... I know I have eight bunnies, and its very hard, but i deal. But it is NO ONES place to put me down for that - you know. There is enough cruel people in the world,here in this forum (not to sound like a sap ) but we should be encouraging and helpful. (BIG SMILE) i hope I didnt hurt anyones feelings but I am just an honest open person&gt;I appreacite all of your guys help and understanding. I just hope my comment makes some sense on this issue thank you aay-


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *Dwarf_Angel is a wonderful girl, loving pet person,responsible and caring breeder* and although I don't know her personally; she is dear to my heart for we found out here early on that I knew her cousin before he passed away at the age of 9 and I know her aunt. Where I come from that means they are "my own" and west and up for "our own" when needed. Call me a hick or whatever, I don't really care! I'm proud to have a heartand to care about those around me.
> 
> 
> TO DWARF_Angel (you know I hate typing that _ in there lol):
> ...


I don't have time to reply to everyone but just had to reply to Bo B Bunny's post. 

Let me first take ya'll down memory lane. 

In June of 2002 my 8 yr old cousin was killed when a car hit himwhile he was riding his bike back to his house. He was going back to ask his mom if he could go swimming at his friends house. Like any death it has a huge affect on the family. Aaron was the sweetest boy you could come across and I'm not saying that because he was my cousin. This child lived two TOTALLY seperate lives. When he was at his father's house he didn't speak of his life at his mothers house and vice versa. He had a love to learn anything and everything which reminded me so much of Matthew Nock. After meeting Matthew I realized it even more! Well, I had posted on this message board about Aaron. I had said his first name, how he died and posted a picture of him with his hogs. As soon as I posted this post I got a PM from Bo B Bunny. She was asking me loads of questions about Aaron which at the time had me scared. I wasn't willing to give out information about Aaron and his life to a 'stranger'. Well, she finally blurted out.. "I was his babysitter and he took his first steps in my house." Thats all that it took and I put her in contact with my aunt.They now email back and forth to each other. 

I can understand why my aunt had picked Bo B to be her son's babysitter. The two are so much alike! Except my aunt has a love for birds and Bo B is for rabbits. 

I have yet to meet Bo B in person but I hope to in the future.Except I would goto Indyso she doesn't run off with a Dwarf Hotot kit in her pocket. LOL! 

Bo B.. I'm classified as a hick too then LOL! I seem like you're one of my own as well. I feel like I know you better then anyone else on this message board for the most part as I know someone real well who is new to the board. 

I have two message boards that I really adore. For some reason both of these message boards have a connection to me with Aaron. One message board I was in a chat when I got the phone call that my cousin had been hit by a car. The other message board would be here for the simple connection to Bo B and of course the other members as well. 

I thank everyone for their support. Its hard to put down any rabbit or animal for that matter. However, theres been 6 deaths lately that have hit hard. 5 being this doe and her kits as well as my official herd buck back in Decemeber. 

I could go on forever but I've gotta get off of here and get ready for a show tomorrow. 

~*~Amanda~*~

*NOTE: I normally don't discuss my 'personal life' but thought since BoB mention Aaron and the whole meeting on here that I should go in a little more depth about it for people who don't know the 'connection'.


----------



## RabbyBabbyRabbit (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey this is Babbit lovers sis, all the posts before the last one babbit lover posted were from me, she got kind of irritated i was on her account instead of mine, so all my posts will continue under this name. sorry for any confusion


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2005)

Good luck at the show tomorrow, Amanda! 

Things are going to perk up now.... spring is coming and everything turns new again!


----------



## RabbyBabbyRabbit (Mar 13, 2005)

ooooooooooooh u have a show tommorow, LUCKY!!! idont think any of my rabbits are pure (can anyone clarify if they areor not) good luck, with those amazing rabbits, all those other rabbitshave no chance, no chance at all, ur rabbits will win no matter what,but i will still say a prayer for you


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey Dwarf Angel,

Just wanted to send you hugs. I'm becoming an avian breederandI understand how hard this decision was for you, but itwas without a doubt the right decision. You could have placed them upfor adoption with the owner knowing of their health issues, but itcould have put other animals at risk, you could have kept them yourself, but that could have risked the health of your own animals. I knowit was VERY hard for you, but it was the right thing to do, and you didit anyway. I hope that as I become more involved in avian breeding thatI have the same courage as you have. 

Megan


----------



## Spiced77 (Mar 13, 2005)

D.A. did what she had to do *hugs* it's a hard thing breeding/raising any type of animals, whether it's for show or otherwise. and as a responsible person, she did what was necessary and the best for her herd.


----------



## cirrustwi (Mar 13, 2005)

I honestly wanted to quote everyone of Bo B Bunny's posts here, because I think she said things in the very best way.

I feel so incredibly bad for Dwarf_Angel. I absolutely cannot imagine making that sort of decision, I must have just been awful. Unfortunately when you have a group of animals, you must look out for the masses. I had planned on adopting a rabbit a couple of months back, but then found out it had pasturella. Between myself and my friend who had been fostering the rabbit, we made the decision that putting it down would be the best thing for the bunny. It was suffering terribly and even though we could have treated the symptoms, that was the extent of what we could have done. We decided, well, more I decided that I had to look out for my other rabbits and their welfare. It was awful. My friend's rabbits had been exposed to this bunny so they all had to have cultures done and it was quite expensive. The money was not the motivation, but rather the health of the other rabbits concerned.

No one here can possibly know how hard this decision was for her. Only she can know how very ill those kits and doe were and how they were suffering. Whenever a young animal is that sick, the odds of it surviving are very low, so the most humane thing to do was to put them down. Pasturella can be a terrible disease and the transfer of it to an entire herd is just unfathomable. 

I was told by my vet when I had to have my young dog put down last spring after she was hit by a car (and I love and miss her so much, I'm still crying as I type this, so the decision was not in anyway selfishly motivated): No matter how short their lives are, animals live their entire lives selflessly and only give us unconditional love. We, as humans are inherently selfish, and the one selfless thing we can do for our pets is to end their pain when they are suffering. Letting them go when it is their time is the mostcaring thing we can do for them and the only truly selfless thing we can offer them.

I completely support Dwarf_Angel in her decision, although I cannot even imagine how hard it had to be for her. I also must say that she has made me fall in love with dwarf hotots! Good luck in your continued breeding!

Jen


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 13, 2005)

Its amazing how this thread has chugged along. I extend a thank you to everyone who has shared their stories and support to me. 



> I also must say that she has made me fall in love with dwarf hotots!


I have a feeling that I have done this to a few people. It's great because their nickname used to be 'jaws of the fancy breed'. From my experience thats not true LOL! If I'm afraid of anything about them its the fear of being licked to death!


----------



## cirrustwi (Mar 13, 2005)

I actually have the chance to get one tomorrow. I have a friend who is looking to get sell hers because her daughter is allergic. They just got it and could take it back to the breeder, but they are in love with it and don't want to, so they want me to take it, because they would be able to see it and know it would get a great home here (my buns are a LITTLE spoiled LOL). We'll see. I'm on the hunt for another mini rex to breed Basil with, but maybe I could take on one more.

Jen


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 13, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> I actually have the chance to get one tomorrow. I have a friend who is looking to get sell hers because her daughter is allergic. They just got it and could take it back to the breeder, but they are in love with it and don't want to, so they want me to take it, because they would be able to see it and know it would get a great home here (my buns are a LITTLE spoiled LOL).We'll see. I'm on the hunt for another mini rex to breed Basil with, but maybe I could take on one more.
> 
> Jen


Ohh..... I bet ya we will see a post tomorrow welcoming a new addition to your rabbit family. Once you see the Dwarf Hotot and see their personality you will fall in love with the rabbit just like its owners did.


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 13, 2005)

Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:


> Its amazing how this thread has chugged along. I extend a thank you to everyone who has shared their stories and support to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes you have with me too! LOL.. i want one and i wanna name it Cleopatra! LOL


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Cinnabun wrote: *


> Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:
> 
> 
> > Its amazing how this thread has chugged along. I extend a thankyou to everyone who has shared their stories and support to me.
> ...


You weren't one I had suspected but I'm glad to know I have influenced you as well! 

I have to get off now LOL! I keep coming back to the computer tonight LOL! I've got to get up in 5 hours for the show.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 13, 2005)

Well youv'e made me fall in love with them Amanda.

I am extremely sorry that you had to put Mummy and her babies down. I know it wouldn't have been a decision that you came to lightly. I am100% sure that you did the best you could in such a difficult position and I can imagine your heartbroken by this. At least there is no risk of passing this illness to all your healthy rabbits now. I admire you for finding the courage to do this and I bet it was so hard.

Vickie


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2005)

*Cinnabun wrote:*


> yes you have with me too! LOL.. i want one and i wanna name it Cleopatra! LOL


This is so funny! My daughter and I were playing with a couple of dwarf hotots in the farm store the other day.First, I was very happy to know what they were, and how to properly pronounce their breed name! 

Second, I said "LOOK, it's little cleopatra bunnies!" LOL! 

I love their cute little faces and yes, I was exposed to them here, from Amanda.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 13, 2005)

I've missed this thread, and just wanted to say how sorry I am about the babies.

My Fen has had similar symptoms for 3 of his 4.5 yrs. Fortunately, it's noncontagious, but he gets really miserable sometimes and I feel awfully guilty trying to figure out what to do for him. 

I've had a similar decision to make about spaying (or not spaying) one of my does, Izzy. I'm at peace with the decision I made, and I believe it's right, but it took several days of agonizing. Most people on the board wouldn't agree with it, which is why I haven't talked about it(just don't have the heart to argue it further or get blasted for it,perhaps).

When it all comes down to it, the responsibility of a decision is all on _your _shoulders. Tough, tough place to be.:?I_ hate_ that feeling. Sometimes I wish someone could take the decision out of my hands....but it's all mine in the end. But we know our own babies best, after all.

hugs,

Rose


----------

